# How do you ship your finished garments?



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Trying to think ahead before I get some orders from some local retail shops. Would it be ok to simply pack in the boxes, or should I put each shirt in its own plastic bag and then pack in the boxes?

Didn't know if not putting them in the plastic bags would seem unprofessional.


----------



## FlyingLion (Feb 27, 2013)

Had this same thought the other day. Depends on the cost per item in my opinion. If your supplying a premium retailer then plastic wrapping goes a long way in creating a professional image. If its a stack them high, sell them cheap kind of retailer then i wouldnt bother.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Well my shirts are going to retail for about $30.. So I'm guessing they'll expect bags


----------



## Sharonsews (Aug 24, 2009)

I always bag my shirts, it is a nicer presentation.. If I am only shipping one or two shirts I put them in a poly mailer, not a box.


----------



## rlassers (Oct 17, 2012)

For a ticket price that high, I would use clear plastic bags. Give it an upscale presentation. Also you might want to consider hang tags to brand your garments. Adds another layer to the perceived value.

Good luck, and good job at that cost per garment.

Robert


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

I'm ordering my hang tags tonight. Anyone know of the cheapest place to order the bags? Uline has 1000 at about $40 but if I could get away with a smaller quantity right now that would be great


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

hayatiggs said:


> I'm ordering my hang tags tonight. Anyone know of the cheapest place to order the bags? Uline has 1000 at about $40 but if I could get away with a smaller quantity right now that would be great


I was just thinking the same thing......


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

I know $40 isn't a lot in the grand scheme of things, just trying to keep my initial startup at the minimum it *has* to be. Using up all my mad money here


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

EBay has them for cheaper but lower quantities. I recently bought 200 9x12 2mm clear bags for $12 shipped. Not bad imo.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

No that's not bad for lower quantity. Shipping from US?


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes US shipping.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

hayatiggs said:


> No that's not bad for lower quantity. Shipping from US?


Boom!!!!! Again haha.

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221398388159&alt=web 

Those are the 1mil thickness size, which I'm not the biggest fan of, but I could swear they had the 2mil size for a few bucks more.



Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

joey1320 said:


> EBay has them for cheaper but lower quantities. I recently bought 200 9x12 2mm clear bags for $12 shipped. Not bad imo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


Cool, thanks for the info! 
Also, how much, on average, using those bags are you paying to ship to your customer in the US ?
thanks again


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Hayatiggs, 
Look what I just found on ebay: 300 9x12 VM Brand 2 5 Mil Poly Mailers Self Seal Plastic Bags Envelopes 9 x 12 | eBay

I think I'm going to buy some of these too


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Celtic!


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Cool, thanks for the info!
> Also, how much, on average, using those bags are you paying to ship to your customer in the US ?
> thanks again


USPS First Class Mail - $2.76 for small or medium, $3.22 for large or xl. Average for one piece.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Sharonsews (Aug 24, 2009)

That's a great price for the poly mailers.As far as postage goes, it can be anywhere from $5.00 to $10.00 depending on how you ship. If it is residential, the USPS is the cheapest. It is really easy to set up an account online and print your labels with postage. That also makes you look more professional. I also found shipping labels on eBay much cheaper than at the office supply stores.


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

I was gonna ask what y'all find to be the most economic shipping method.. USPS, FedEx..


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I just ordered some!


----------

